# Best DPI for Gaming Mouse?



## MatTheCat (Oct 22, 2010)

I have just purchased a Razer Mamba wireless gaming mouse.

It's top DPI is 5600. However, when I opt to use this DPI the cursor simply flies around all over the place and is far too unwieldy for FPS gaming. Only when I lower things to around 2500 DPI, do I get the sensitivty required and in truth, I could probably do with lowering this further.

why then the big fuss about high DPI in gaming mice when in order to be accurrate with good sensitivty, the DPI must be lowered?


----------



## BlackMagic (Oct 22, 2010)

Thats a good question, why the big fuss?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 22, 2010)

As a competitive gamer, this question made me headache a lot 
Still don't really know the reason why  
To play @ 2560 x 1600 probably 4000 DPI or lower is barely enough. Not to mention 5600 or 5700dpi


----------



## caleb (Oct 22, 2010)

I use 2000dpi at 1440x900 + Uber low sensitivity.
Nice and smooth head shots with blazing turn speed.
You either lower sens or lower the dpi. Depends what you like more in the ending result.
Dunno about >3200k


----------



## va4leo (Oct 22, 2010)

I use mainly 3 DPIs. 800, 2500 and 5700. 800 for fine movements, 2500 for everything else and 5700 for turning when stunned by a Stun Grenade!! =D


----------



## razaron (Oct 22, 2010)

you'll get used to it soon enough. i use constant 4000dpi for everything @1680x1050, anything less feels slow.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 22, 2010)

i like having my 1800 dpi deathadder with a higher sensitivity in game seems to work well for me in source games roughly 5 - 6 on the sensitivity in game. im on a 1920 x 1200 screen just as a point of reference


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2010)

I use 800, 1600, 3200 and 4000 (at 1440x900). I normally use 3200, and tone it down to 800 when I need precision. Don't use 1600 that much. I keep 4000 in reserve in case I ever need more sensitivity, like for tight turns when flying a jet.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 22, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> i like having my 1800 dpi deathadder with a higher sensitivity in game seems to work well for me in source games roughly 5 - 6 on the sensitivity in game. im on a 1920 x 1200 screen just as a point of reference



i second this notion i tried a dethadder 3g with 3500dpi and went back down to 1800


----------



## logan (Oct 23, 2010)

it's marketing. 

if you weren't concerned with marketing, you wouldn't have bought razer. period.


----------



## RadioDude (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't use the high DPI for gaming but rather to move my mouse across the screen during normal usage. when screens gets bigger and bigger (and resolutions gets bigger), it becomes a huge hassel to drag your mouse across the table to see the pointer move across the screen.


----------



## pieman (Oct 23, 2010)

High DPI is mainly targeted toward competitive FPS players who make a lot of flick shots.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 23, 2010)

Isnt this sort of like asking us which case will look best in your room?

DPI is a personal feel thing. I have a mouse that can really push the DPI and I use all of for my 24" at desktop tasks, and depending on the game, you vary the DPI to your own comfort levels.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 23, 2010)

logan said:


> it's marketing.
> 
> if you weren't concerned with marketing, you wouldn't have bought razer. period.



Not entirely true.

I wanted a good wireless *gaming* mouse.

I already have a wireless logitech MX1000, and know that it doesn't really cut the mustard. This mouse also caused microstutter/judder in certain games, which would dissappear with either a 360 gamepad or a cheapo wired mouse.

So, after a little research, it seemed like I was left with two choices; Logitech's G700 or the Razer Mamba. When I tried them out in the store, I just loved the feel of the Mamba as soon as my hand grasped it. The G700 however has around 12 different thumb buttons which was also appealling. However, the battery life of the G700 is reputed to be very poor, hence the Mamba........... 

What I didn't understand was what DPI actually was. I thought it related to how sensitive the mouse was in terms of accuracy, as oppossed to how sensitive it was in terms of simply flying across the screen at the least little touch.

So, I wasn't really too big a sucker for marketing. Having said that, since most games these days are made with consolified input engines, this begs the other question of whether these high-end gaming mice really have any purposeable function in modern gaming.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 23, 2010)

Once you get used to the high DPI, it really doesnt matter.

I started COD2 with a MX1000 and I got pretty good at it with the low DPI, I just got tired of always having to lift my mouse to see behind me. I now have a 5600 DPI mouse. It takes literally about an inch of movement to clear my 24" from side to side, so no more lifting the mouse.

DPI is simply dots per inch. So the more dots per inch the faster it can move for you. As long as you can handle the day or 3 it takes to get used to a high DPI mouse, I say go for more. Also after the battery deaths mid game, I went to wired again, I hate waiting on a battery to charge.


----------

